# P99 will fire 2rd with one Pull.???



## paine (Mar 2, 2007)

I went the the range last week and I fired my P99 in .40. The gun fired 2 rounds with one pull and it did it twice while shooting only around 150rds. ANy ideas?? Other then that I love the gun and want to get 9mm sooner or later. thanks.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It is possibly - but typically whenever we see this comment - it is because people don't realize the short reset. QUite often when someone goes back out and watches it closer, it is fine and it turned out to be them.

If it really is doing that, however, U need to return it to Walther USA


----------



## paine (Mar 2, 2007)

thanks for the reply, I was thinking that it might just be me, I'll fire it a few more times. What would Walther USA do for me? its an older gun now, what kind of warranty do they have. thanks again.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

paine said:


> thanks for the reply, I was thinking that it might just be me, I'll fire it a few more times. What would Walther USA do for me? its an older gun now, what kind of warranty do they have. thanks again.


Technically, they have a 1 year warranty - but this comes up all the time. Word is that they do not seem to turn anyone away if it is a S&W marked imported P99. They should fix it for ya.


----------

